# A little early



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

I fished an unmentionable L. Huron trib between Standish and Cheboygan over the weekend. First cast a few miles upstream of the lake I tagged a jack king of 3.5 lbs. on a #4 spinner so I was hopeful, but not much going on after that. The water at the river mouth was still around 70 despite the cold rain that came through on Saturday. I managed three other short pike and a 16" rainbow all weekend. No silver surfacing at the mouth and only a couple fish observed upstream all weekend. Soon to change..


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I had my spots but I used to catch a few surf casting all summer long at a spot in the stretch that you mentioned.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

concentroutin said:


> between Standish and Cheboygan


Only 147 Highway miles (not shoreline miles) apart. Well played!

I have become quite intrigued by the state of the Lake Huron Chinook population. If they are still there reproducing naturally but nobody fishes for them much any more ... will that make the fishing for them good again?


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

So as for the 147+ mile thing, I used to mention an area smaller than that (like north of Oscoda) and a few long time members here got grumpy, so whatever, not worth it to me. I understand the rules and while all of us don't want one of 'our spots' overrun with people, I actually think that this part of the state could benefit from more tourist dollars after the Chinook collapse (see Au Gres, a shell of it's former self, see Mikado, a literal ghost town - no offence to anyone living in theses locales). But my opinion is just one of many.

My take on the L. Huron kings is that there are a lot less of them, natural reproduction of them in a lot of Ontario streams and some in Michigan, and the fishery tends to be better for them during open water from say Rogers City and north/northwest. Also, I have heard anecdotally that the kings that naturally reproduce in L. Huron streams will tend to migrate into upper L. Michigan to live their life and feed on at least more alewives than exist in most of Huron, and then return to their natal streams to spawn. That may be harder to prove but certainly possible.

So I doubt that fishing for Lake Huron kings in NE Michigan streams will dramatically improve anytime soon, but it will find it's balance in low but fishable numbers. That being said, that should keep a lot of anglers heading west to more reliable fishing, but is fishing the NE streams a waste of time? Certainly not. And some days can be downright good with timing and experience.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

concentroutin said:


> So as for the 147+ mile thing, I used to mention an area smaller than that (like north of Oscoda) and a few long time members here got grumpy, so whatever, not worth it to me. I understand the rules and while all of us don't want one of 'our spots' overrun with people, I actually think that this part of the state could benefit from more tourist dollars after the Chinook collapse (see Au Gres, a shell of it's former self, see Mikado, a literal ghost town - no offence to anyone living in theses locales). But my opinion is just one of many.
> 
> My take on the L. Huron kings is that there are a lot less of them, natural reproduction of them in a lot of Ontario streams and some in Michigan, and the fishery tends to be better for them during open water from say Rogers City and north/northwest. Also, I have heard anecdotally that the kings that naturally reproduce in L. Huron streams will tend to migrate into upper L. Michigan to live their life and feed on at least more alewives than exist in most of Huron, and then return to their natal streams to spawn. That may be harder to prove but certainly possible.
> 
> So I doubt that fishing for Lake Huron kings in NE Michigan streams will dramatically improve anytime soon, but it will find it's balance in low but fishable numbers. That being said, that should keep a lot of anglers heading west to more reliable fishing, but is fishing the NE streams a waste of time? Certainly not. And some days can be downright good with timing and experience.


Spot on; agree 100%. If they go to lake mich for alewife...it's sure not in the northern end.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just drove through all the way up to oscoda last weekend, a lot of places I used to love to go to are closing. Even Mitch's!?!?


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> I just drove through all the way up to oscoda last weekend, a lot of places I used to love to go to are closing. Even Mitch's!?!?


Mitch's bought the old tavern as you are coming into Tawas and made it into a restaurant called "The Lodge". They have a wonderful breakfast up there and do their pizza's there also. Had a breakfast pizza earlier this year with a friend and with eggs on top I was skeptical but it was very good. I see others ordering them in the morning. Love the omelette's. Anyway you can still get your pizza but there.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Last year I made a trip up to Oscoda in late sept. Hit the pier first thing in the morning. Hit one fish. Went up river and fished a few of my old time favorite spots. Managed 2 small salmon less than 10lbs but fun to catch. That was fishing all day sun up to sun set.
I thought things seemed slow and the whole time I kept thinking the fishing would be better on the west side. So at the end of the day I packed my stuff and headed across state.
The west side was packed with people. I did my best to fish the whole next day and caught exactly nothing. Not even a head shake. Should have stayed on the east side.
Leaving for Oscoda as soon as I hit submit


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

These hard NE winds the last few days will push fish on the east side. My buddy has been doing steady at his spot for over a week. I would venture to guess all the usual NE spots will have fish now, as this is historically the time it typically fires up, plus the weather has been ideal.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

View media item 116551
There's a few around. We are getting lots of rain right now. Hopefully, it will put them up river so they can spawn. The caramel dolphins are turning into **********, anyway. Time to leave em alone...


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Wow SJC, that's a nice fish!
I wasn't able to find any Salmon but I did manage to catch 2 pike and a nice walleye.
View attachment 228306


----------

